# Cytotec (Misoprostol) & When to have sex again



## ameliamarie93

Hi ladies! I haven't posted on here much, but I always Google EVERYTHING and this is usually the first ones to pop up.

I was 9 weeks when I miscarried, only the fetus measured 7 weeks. I was prescribed Cytotec to induce and I'm still bleeding (barely, but still red and syrupy) It's been 8 days. I'm sure I've passed everything within the first 2-3 days.

I would like to TTC again as soon as possible, but I've heard that Cytotec could cause deformities to my future child. Any experience with this?? 

Also - even though I am still bleeding, when can I start having sex again? It's driving me and SO nuts and we're ready to pounce on each other, I just don't want to do any harm to my body. Like I said, it's barely bleeding, not even enough to fill a pad. 

Anyone?!


----------



## ameliamarie93

No one?? It's hard to Google this stuff, haha. I was hoping SOMEONE would have had something similar.


----------



## Dibbles

Sorry for your loss. 

I was given misoprostol for my MMC a couple of days ago. I asked my Dr (high risk doc) if I would have to put off getting pregnant if I opted for misoprostol. She looked rather surprised and said not at all we can start as soon as we want.

I had confused it with the drug they give for an ectopic/abortion it also starts with M and the word has a similar 'shape' which does cause birth defects and deformities so you have to wait a few months before getting pregnant. Maybe you mixed it up as well? 

As for sex, as far as I know you have to wait until you finish bleeding, but check with your midwife/Dr to make sure. 

HTH ^.^


----------



## Nightshade21

I'm in the same position and I was told to wait until the bleeding had completely stopped before sex. I think this is because of the small risk of infection. 

But on a positive note, a lot of women become put off sex after mc and it causes problems in relationships so at least it looks like you will be able to resume an intimate relationship pretty quickly.


----------



## Flyaway246

Very sorry for your loss. And yeah, whats with the syrupy type of blood? I'm having it too. And I'm day 7 or 8 of miscarriage. Anyway...

I couldn't help but google this. (How did we function before the internet?) So what I found (I'm in no way giving any medical advice) was that in cases where cytotec was given for an abortion (keyword: abortion) purposes and it didn't work/pregnancy still remained, after the poor baby that they tried to abort was born, that poor baby showed a higher rate of birth defects. So I would think that for individuals taking it for miscarriage purposes (where there is no chance of delivering a live baby) once the cytotec is out of your system, there wouldn't be any risk to your next pregnancy. I hope this makes sense. 

As for waiting for sex, I would go with whatever your doc says. Are they doing a u/s to check that everything has cleared soon? Perhaps ask then. Good luck!


----------



## too_scared

so sorry for your loss :hugs:

i believe the drug you are thinking of, dibbles, is methotrexate. i was told that if i had that i would have to wait 3 months because of a chance of birth defects.

i had medical management for a mmc a week ago, march 1st. i had just misoprostol. i am still bleeding too but today it is much less. 

i am planning to wait until the bleeding is stopped before having sex again. 

my dr told me i had to wait 3 months before ttc again but i think he is saying it only for emotional healing. i, personally, think that ttc will help me heal. i think that getting pg again will help a lot.


----------



## aliss

ameliamarie93 said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't posted on here much, but I always Google EVERYTHING and this is usually the first ones to pop up.
> 
> I was 9 weeks when I miscarried, only the fetus measured 7 weeks. I was prescribed Cytotec to induce and I'm still bleeding (barely, but still red and syrupy) It's been 8 days. I'm sure I've passed everything within the first 2-3 days.
> 
> I would like to TTC again as soon as possible, but I've heard that Cytotec could cause deformities to my future child. Any experience with this??
> 
> Also - even though I am still bleeding, when can I start having sex again? It's driving me and SO nuts and we're ready to pounce on each other, I just don't want to do any harm to my body. Like I said, it's barely bleeding, not even enough to fill a pad.
> 
> Anyone?!

Your story is very similar to mine. MC at 9 weeks, fetus measuring 6-7 weeks, and wanting to TTC very soon.

I had my MC on Nov 4, passed the baby around the 10th, and we went back to sex right away (no BC) but avoided intentional TTC for the first 3 months, not because of birth defects but because they want your system to resume regular cycles and heal.

I meant to wait 3 months but I got pregnant in the 2nd month, but I had 3 spotted periods in January (common after Cytotec) so now they have no clue how far along I am until a dating scan at the end of the month. Other than dating issues, you should be find, they just PREFER you don't TTC right away.

Keeping in mind of course you are more fertile now. Just go enjoy yourself with your OH, it's good bonding time after such a terrible loss :hugs: If a rainbow baby comes, it's a gift.


----------

